

The Case for Global Warming Skepticism  - bokonist
http://commentlog.org/bid/4409/The-Case-for-Global-Warming-Skepticism

======
bokonist
I'm curious if anyone has any refutations. I shared this because I found it
unexpectedly compelling. But I don't want to be the victim of believing the
last thing I have read.

------
bcater
He writes with a very entertaining style. Bravo.

